# About shooting lighter ammo



## MVF (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi all, great forum! I've just started having fun with my new Scout. I'm currently using the stock bands and some 1/4" steel balls I had laying around. In typical overachiever fashion, when I ordered the Scout I also ordered the +p band set and a set of the looped tubes, but nothing light. I'm currently using about a 30" pull and a 6-6 1/2" length (not sure where to measure from).

As I'm sure you all can imagine, I'm zinging those 1/4" balls pretty good- I keep having to repair/upgrade my catch box! What I want to do is be able to shoot something lighter and that I don't have to worry about the lawn mower eating (I've already got 3-4 steel balls waiting to surprise me). I keep think about kidney beans, but I am open to suggestions. Something that would sting a small pesky critter but not injure, and that I could just leave where they fall and not have to limit my shooting to the catch box.

My question is, do I need to get another frame and some lighter bands, or can I use what I've got and just not draw all the way back? Or maybe lengthen the bands, so I'm not getting as much power?

Thanks for any help, Mike


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Firstly, welcome!

Popcorn kernels work for pests you don't want to seriously injure, and biodegrade over time without harming mowers. (Experience)

Tell us though, what size tubes did you get?


----------



## MVF (Jun 30, 2017)

Popcorn kernels sound great, but aren't they too light? I got the Dankung bs-1632-s tubes


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Try chick peas they are pretty light and more round


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You are way, way, way over powered with those plus p bands. SS sells really good sets of BB bands. Would be more appropriate for the chick peas. Imo


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

For what it's worth, my mower has yet to pick up a steel ball, despite plenty of opportunity. But, no ones calling my lawn "manicured" either. LOL!

As for shooting light ammo I've had the best luck with .177 bbs and .20-.25 gram airsoft pellets (6mm). The 1632 tubes, left a little long for your draw, should work, although such light ammo is easy to overpower. Office bands work well for me (117b, a chain of #32 - knotted 1x1x1, #64 cut for a single) and I don't mind their short life for this application.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Gobstoppers, (small, round jawbreaker candy). I use them to put a 'sting' on pesky squirrels attacking my garden.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tik Taks - 117b elastic bands and a small pouch.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome Mike!

The 1/4" steel shouldn't give you any trouble with the mower.

Sounds like getting or making some BB bands would be good though since its so easy to overpower small ammo. Single 1632's work well, as was mentioned, and so do thin strips of whatever Theraband/latex you might have. Maybe find a little natural fork and make your own bb plinker so you can keep the stronger bands on the Scout.  If you are wanting to go smaller than the 1/4" steel, Id say the .177 bb's are probably going to be the most aerodynamic but I haven't used the aforementioned biodegradable options so have some fun with it.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Welcome to the fun Mike.*

:twocents: * I like a small frame, 1632 singles - 1.5" loops and 6 - 7" active (I measure from tie to tie), a very small pouch, and .177 BBs. That set-up will send a BB down range at about 250 fps - generally not enough to kill a pest, but they'll remember you. And BBs shouldn't be a problem for your lawn mower unless they're ankle deep. *  

*I eventually get a residue on my pouch from chick peas and .25 cal air soft are subject to severe veer at distance, which makes for less than consistent accuracy. Discovering what works best for you is a delightful journey. *


----------



## Plebe (Jun 29, 2017)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Gobstoppers, (small, round jawbreaker candy). I use them to put a 'sting' on pesky squirrels attacking my garden.


wow, super smart!


----------



## MVF (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks all! Oh no! Sounds like I'm going to have to buy another slingshot to put some lighter bands on :banana:


----------



## MVF (Jun 30, 2017)

Welcome to overkill- Axiom Champ and some bb bands & tubes coming from Simple-Shot. This is starting to look like my new addiction :bonk:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also have a look at the deadringer - axiom is awesome though - can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

MVF said:


> Welcome to overkill- Axiom Champ and some bb bands & tubes coming from Simple-Shot. This is starting to look like my new addiction :bonk:


 only one??? You'll love that champ.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Cut two office 64 bands on half add a pouch and tie to your favorite frame scout I guess is yours and shorten till you get speeds you want at the draw you want. I have a pfs setup in my wallet for messing around with like this and it shoots it to 3/8 steel pretty good out to about 25 feet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Simple -shot has a sweet bb shooter works great for me to wake up squirrels sleeping on my feeders.


----------

